# Nippy baby rat :(



## tanya (May 4, 2013)

I recently adopted three 6-week-old ratties, and while two of them are very sweet, the third one will nip my fingers sometimes - and I can't figure out why. Today he seemed to be biting harder than before, he broke skin (though just barely) and the bites are actually hurting me later though the previous ones did not. He is Dopsy, my smallest rat of the three, and although he actually squirms less when picked up and handled than his huge dominant brother Edwin (who seems to find being picked up an affront to his dignity, though is friendly and curious) and calms down getting pets in my lap like his cuddlebug middle brother Oswald, he chomps my hand during playtime and I just don't know what he's thinking when he does it.

This has been going on since I got them a week ago, but when being petted he isn't always aggressive (he was snuggling in my lap with no problem last night), and during free play time in the bathtub he isn't different from his brothers. The nips so far have all occured when I am handling him and his brothers in the cage. All week long I have been saying NO when he bites and then ignoring him for a bit before resuming play. I thought I was making progress; yesterday when I put my hand in their cage he didn't bite at all and actually came and groomed and licked along with his brothers, for the first time (usually during playtime he would mouth me a little, nip, and then get NO'd and ignored until the cycle repeated.) It was so wonderful! But this morning when I was patting and getting licks from Oswald, Dopsy lunged out of their igloo all of a sudden with no warning and chomped me hard, and managed to break the skin. During evening playtime I offered him my fingers hoping the morning was a fluke and he mouthed my fingers for a few seconds, then bit hard again. It was so discouraging.

Can't figure out why he'd do this...I don't think he has any reason to distrust humans due to his past, since I got him from a rescue where his foster mom handled him and his brothers regularly as they grew up. Anything I can do differently? I've switched to EEKing instead of no'ing but I can't think of anything else to change.


----------



## tanya (May 4, 2013)

Last night (after being chomped throughout the day) I took him out and cuddled him in my lap for a long time with no problem, he even walked around on my shoulders and back nicely (thank you for not biting my face...!) So far he only has bitten when in his cage or in the travel cage, and when fingers are being dangled in front of him or his brothers. Hmm.


----------



## Dayumie (May 6, 2013)

He could be jelouse of his brothers. I would make a loud squeak when he bites hard enough to hurt because they do the same with each other, My girl peach likes to bite my fingers to but after a few hards ones and me squeaking really loud she has toned down the bites.


----------



## Dayumie (May 6, 2013)

Other things you could try is washing hands if you just eaten, he may smell food on you. Or if you have any other pets. Sometimes they mistake fingers as food, I know Peach did for a while.


----------



## Hephaestion (Jan 27, 2013)

His being young and from your description, rather friendly, this does not seem to be aggression. In any event, I would be hesitant to describe any young rat as aggressive. Over enthusiastic mouthing seems more apt. This may be a simple case of laying down the law (as his rat companions would do if he chomped them). A good firm NO every time he crosses the line should do the trick. Good Luck!


----------



## Agapi (Jan 24, 2013)

One of my younger rat from the pet shop did tend to bite, we did a bit of keeping her close for 30 mins at a time. She doesnt bite now. she still very shy and doesnt like being handled. She will come close up but if you turn to look at her she run a mile. I always let he come to me now . I wont ever take her straight out of bed , and no quick movements so the biting has stopped. I can pick her up if needed so your litttle one probably jsut a bit shyer/timid. I always try to rub hand in bottom of the cage as well to help with the scent. Some jsut take a bit longer than others


----------

